# are ground flax seeds hard to digest?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I was thinking about making some dehydrated crackers with ground flax seeds, but then I saw a reference to ground flax being hard to digest. My digestion isn't all that great right at the moment, so if they really are hard to digest I should probably avoid them. So...anyone know if they're hard to digest?


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Well, technically fiber is indigestible...so flaxseed, being high in fiber would be indigestible. As for being hard on your digestion, I don't think that would be an issue unless you're sensitive to high fiber.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

from what i've read its the whole seed that is hard to digest compared to when it is ground which makes the nutrition it contains more digestable, thats my understanding.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
from what i've read its the whole seed that is hard to digest compared to when it is ground which makes the nutrition it contains more digestable, thats my understanding.

Mine too. Thats why I never understood the point of flax crackers (made with whole flax seed). Wouldnt that just be a waste?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

You would think...that's why I would make mine with ground flax seeds


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Mine too. Thats why I never understood the point of flax crackers (made with whole flax seed). Wouldnt that just be a waste?

yeah,,,,i have made them w/whole flax and it just didnt taste or feel right,,,,ground tastes and feels better to me.


----------

